# MTPJ arthrodesis



## Lliza71 (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't find a cpt code for arthrodesis of 2nd metatarsophalangeal joint.  I know 28750 is the arthrodesis of the great toe at the MTP joint, but what if he's doing the fusion at the *2nd* MTP jt???  We've been all over the book and the web and we just can't figure it out!  Can anyone help?
Liza


----------



## mbort (Feb 9, 2009)

unlisted and use 28750 as your reference code


----------



## Lliza71 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks Mbort! I didn't think there was another code out there.


----------

